# TAYLOR CO Q.D.M.A



## RATTLER (May 7, 2007)

We are looking for 2 more members for a club in Taylor county we are a Q.D.M.A club.We have a old farm house with bunks,kitchen,full bath,deer cooler and extra camping spots. We are a family club a place you can bring your family 700 acres with creek though the property.
deer turkey hog and small game dues 940.00 first year 740.00 after first


----------



## sammy (May 14, 2007)

what part of taylor county is your hunting club located


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 8, 2007)

JUST SOUTH OF BUTLER


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 12, 2007)

WE NEED 4 QUALITY HUNTERS  HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO SHOW THE PROPERTY MUCH BUT I AM READY SHOW ITJUST ABOUT ANY WEEKEND 
THANKS DAVE
770 596 0790


----------



## ATLRoach (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Dave you have any pics of the bucks or hogs killed on the property?


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 17, 2007)

PM RETURNED KYLE
THANKS DAVE


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RATTLER (Aug 1, 2007)

I HAVE ONLY 2 SPOTS OPEN FOR A Q.D.M.A CLUB


----------



## RATTLER (Aug 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## RATTLER (Aug 11, 2007)

TTT


----------

